# Jon- any news on your Z4 tragedy?



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Hey Jon

Any news on your Z4 that had the wheels stolen? I'm curious to find out how that is going. Didn't you have an M3 that had wheels stolen off it too a few months ago? (I remember the pic, but I don't remember if it was one of your used cars or a customer's car.) Also, is vandalism/theft becoming a common occurence for you guys over there? It seems like every month you are posting of a new mishap. 

Did you happen to get pics of the car? What kind of damage did they do to it when they stole the wheels?

I hope you find out who did it. As his/her punishment, make him/her drive around in an IS300 or an Audi for a few weeks. That should teach them!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Well,

Due to the relative unavailability of the new Z4 rims fitted
with run-flats, my poor Maldives Blue Z4 has been forced to
take refuge underground (literally) in our basement....

*:-/*

This is now the 3rd wheel theft occurence for us in 2002.

One of our first 745's also had its' BIG 19-inchers ripped
right off the car - found also on blocks the next morning...



Then there was the theft of 13 spare tires & wheels
off of the Land Rover Discos & Freelanders...

Don't forget the Dolphin Gray A4 1.8 "borrowed" for
6 weeks either (borrowed by a felon).

Yeah Doc, crime is definitely going up as the economy
goes down...

Somebody please keep an eye out of E-Bay, okay?

Btw, that Estoril Blue E36 M3 that you mentioned
had its' M-Contour wheels stolen down in L.A.;
that car belonged to a friend, and was flatbedded
all the way back to S.B.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

tragedy?


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

Don't all of your cars have wheel locks on them?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Shades said:


> *Don't all of your cars have wheel locks on them? *


Unfortunately, the answer to that question is "no"...

I know that it might be difficult to understand why not,
but it has something to do with lost keys....


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Unfortunately, the answer to that question is "no"...
> 
> ...


Damn Jon so sad to hear about the epidemic. Even our small dealership in Edmontonputs wheel locks on when they PDC (?) a new car.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Clem said:


> *PDC (?) *


PDI (Pre Delivery Inspection)


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

DrBimmer said:


> *
> 
> PDI (Pre Delivery Inspection)  *


Yeah that's what I meant, it just didn't come to me at the time of the post hence the "(?)"


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

Maybe Cutter needs a big fence (and maybe a few large and not terribly friendly dogs inside the fence at night)?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon,

I do remember seeing a bunch of e65 wheels for sale on ebay- you might want to take a look.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

robg said:


> *Jon,
> 
> I do remember seeing a bunch of e65 wheels for sale on ebay- you might want to take a look. *


Rob,

Even if they were the same wheels I am sure there's no serial number on them so how would he prove it ?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Thanks for the heads-up, but I think that we are way too 
late. Our 7 Series wheels were ripped last Spring...


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Jon, I saw the pics of the car on your site. I had a moment of silence on behalf of the poor car. :bawling: No BMW deserves to be treated in such a manner, especially a new one. 

Those wheels are something new, and I think they are relatively attractive. I'll bet someone had that planned well in advance. For all you know, it could have been someone that looked at the car and really liked the wheels. Some of the things that happen these days are sick.... I know someone that came back from a week in London to find his 330Cic on cinderblocks in the garage at the airport. To add insult to injury, he had to keep it there for nearly another week because he had to order wheels and they could not get a tow truck in to take it out. 

What is wrong with some people these days?


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

*E65 Rims*

isnt there someone with an E46 running around with the 19inchers from the new 7's..?


----------

